# Weird eye



## BillieJeAn (Dec 30, 2011)

A couple weeks ago I noticed a red spot in the corner of Waffles eye. It looked like blood spin thought she had been poked by something. 
I looked closer and noticed it looked meaty not blood. 
It didn't seem to bother her, and went away after a few minutes. 
A few days later it showed up in both eyes! It shows up then goes away randomly. I've been waiting until I got a picture to ask about it. Does anyone know what this is? 
http://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i323/BillieJeAn12q/ec1abde5.jpg


----------



## BillieJeAn (Dec 31, 2011)

Anyone?  Anyone at all?


----------



## TeguBuzz (Dec 31, 2011)

I can't tell from the picture. A more of a close up defined pic would help.


----------



## chelvis (Dec 31, 2011)

hum, if this was a dog I would say it was cherry eye. Cherry eye is the imflimation of the inner eyelid, when it swells up is when we can really see it. With dogs it sometimes goes away on its on, but always comes back. The only way to get rid of it is by surgery. Again this is assuming a tegu can get cherry eye.


----------



## BillieJeAn (Dec 31, 2011)

That's the best picture I've been able to get. I'll try and get a better close up. 
It's just so odd, it doesn't seem to hurt her. 

Thanks for the replies


----------



## BillieJeAn (Jan 29, 2012)

i finally got a good picture of it


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jan 29, 2012)

I'd check with a vet.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jan 29, 2012)

_There may be something in the enclosure that's causing it but I'd definitely check with a vet._


----------



## BillieJeAn (Jan 29, 2012)

i really don't have the money for a vet around here :/ 

it doesnt seem to bother her, i'm really worried about it. 
no exotic animal vets are close to me, and the closest ones want $70 just for the office visit, and they dont take payments


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 30, 2012)

I know vets can be expensive, but when it comes to eyes, you don't want to wait. If it is going on in both eyes, you really want to get it checked out. You don't want to sacrifice eyesight or risk an infection so close to sinuses, respiratory tract, brain, nerves, etc.

In the meantime, can you think of any lights, chemicals, surfaces that can be irritating? Coiled bulbs, chemicals or new mulch, screen ends sticking out, etc?

Maybe dryness or dust? Cleaning the eye with a sterile saline solution would be OK.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Jan 30, 2012)

ive had that happen to kamanchii when he was a hatchling i i noticed he would like close his eye and red tissue would come out from the top of his eye. I was using eco earth at the time and the vet told me he was gettin the substrate in his eye and i guess its normal.


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 31, 2012)

It's a normal reaction to something in the eye, but it is inflammation and irritation which should not be there.

Try putting the tegu on newspaper and rinse with saline. You can get eye wash at the pet store for about $6-8 or I found a tiny bottle at Target for $4-5.


----------



## BillieJeAn (Jan 31, 2012)

i'll try the saline and newspaper!!

Will regular saline work? like the kind for people?
Closest pet store is and hour and a half away

when I say I don't have the money, I really mean I don't have the money. 
When my mom gets paid i'm considering borrowing some money and paying her back a little at a time.


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 1, 2012)

I understand about not having the money...really.

My ferret had an eye injury recently and this is what a vet told me to do to prevent infection before I could get her in to be seen. Use sterile eye wash (people/pet is the same) 3-4 times a day to keep the area clean and hydrated. Keeping it moist will make the eye less painful, too. Then use neosporin or bactricin EYE ointment, not the skin ointment 3 times a day. So, clean 3 times a day, and ointment 3 times daily, at opposite times. You would be doing something to the eye about 6 times a day. But this way you don't wash the ointment out.

eye wash
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Advanced-Eye-Relief-Eye-Irrigating-Solution-Eye-Wash-4-fl-oz/10293914

The eye ointment is expensive and usually needs to be ordered on-line. This is something that may be cheaper by getting antibiotic eye drops from a vet.


----------



## BillieJeAn (Feb 1, 2012)

Okay thank you so much!

Her eye isn't always like that though, it pops up for a minute. Then goes away again. That's what had me puzzled


----------

